
Out of ideas for SaaS business. This is what I do - kamoltech
I&#x27;ve been in many startups as a software engineer. Now I want to start one myself but really want to make a truly valuable product that customer wants. So I start asking anyone who want any particular software-based service to be built. Is this the right approach to get things off the ground? What&#x27;s the better way to find the idea to thing I&#x27;m supposed to be making?
======
CyberFonic
What are you interested in besides writing software?

The best solutions are not invented by the potential users, but by people who
understand a particular space well and clearly identify a problem that they
can solve and that the market will generously pay for. AKA "Solving the Hair
on Fire Problem".

You might need to broaden your horizons before you embark upon setting up a
company. Startups are hard work and many crash and burn. So you want to be
getting your direction pretty well defined so that you have a chance at
success.

------
dozzie
So basically you don't have any idea for a company, but you want to create a
company just to create a company. Did I get this right?

------
sharemywin
I kind of started with adwords and a landing page and built out from there.
First, find something people are searching for in good numbers. build an ad
and landing page with a question, 3 benefits and an action button and google
analytics. Next, I use wufoo to capture survey type info. Then you can refine
the process from there. knowing you have possible customers.

------
brudgers
Suggested reading: [https://medium.com/the-mission/how-do-you-find-the-right-
pat...](https://medium.com/the-mission/how-do-you-find-the-right-path-
cc4ae735e1d0#.j521r9p9i)

------
doubleorseven
A search engine

